

Ask HN: What frameworks are you using with PHP? - yrp

What frameworks are you using with PHP in your startups ? Do you prefer frameworks for PHP ?  What other tools due you use besides PHP ?
======
michaelchisari
I much prefer frameworks using with PHP, I find the language frustrating
without one. I'm currently using the Appleseed framework, but I've also used
Joomla, Drupal and CodeIgniter (my preference, besides Appleseed) for recent
professional projects.

------
mikelbring7
Kohana for php. I use HeidiSQL to manage my MySQL databases.

------
mattm
I've come to enjoy using Zend Framework.

